# Oakley Splice nose piece studs



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone want the studs that go on each side of the nose from the Oakley Splice (this year's model)?

I have a pair of silver and a pair of blue ones.

Free of course, don't need em.

Let me know.


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

They are removable? I was thinking about buying a pair of 2011 splices custom and they didn't fit the vibe


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

Yep!

Check this out: How to Take Apart Splices - Gear Talk - Forums - Skiing's Online Community - Newschoolers.com

Scroll down about half way and it shows an example.

The piece was too hard to push out from the back with a bare finger, so if you take a flat screw driver and pry it out the front at the same time, it comes out relatively easily. Just try not to scratch the lens! Remove the lens first if you want to be sure.


----------



## JordanJ128 (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you know if it is easy to put the little nose pieces back in the google. Like does it snap back in or does it need glue?


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

It just snaps back in with pressure.


----------

